

Making of: Sharypic.com - emmanuelory
http://sachagreif.com/making-of-sharypic-com/

======
papercruncher
That is amazing work, I really like the clean lines between the tiles and the
centered 'Get Started' button. The top bar is great too and the green/purple
colors really help the words jump out of the page.

The "movement" effect on the tiles however is IMHO not a great idea. Unless I
stare at the tiles long enough, I don't realize there is a fade-in/out effect,
the pictures that are faded out just look bad.

~~~
sgdesign
Thanks! I agree about the pulsating effect on the tiles, it's something we
tried out but it doesn't work. It'll be gone soon :)

------
sgdesign
If you enjoyed this, I also posted about designing CodeYear.com a couple weeks
ago: <http://sachagreif.com/how-i-designed-codeyear-com-in-1-hour/>

------
draggnar
i like this homepage design. the windows style gets you right into different
already posted events. I get the product immediately, nice work

